# hello everybody



## chloemaxwell (Sep 3, 2009)

10 years old, diagnosed 31st july, type 1


----------



## Steff (Sep 3, 2009)

hi there and a warm welcome to the site chloe x


----------



## MarcLister (Sep 3, 2009)

Evening Chloe and welcome. 

How are you going with your diabetes so far then?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 3, 2009)

Hello Chloe, welcome to the forum! I think you're probably our youngest member!


----------



## bev (Sep 3, 2009)

Hello Chloe - and welcome to this forum.My son is 11 and diagnosed 10 months ago. Are you on injections or a pump?Bev


----------



## SacredHeart (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi Chloe, and welcome! Feel free to ask any questions, and we'll do our best to help if we can


----------



## Carynb (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi Chloe welcome aboard! I'm a new parent to this and have found this site really useful, hope you do too. How are you getting on?


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 3, 2009)

Welcome aboard Chloe, 

I'm sure you'll find this forum very helpful.

Feel free to ask anything you like, there will be someone here who can help you.


----------



## HelenP (Sep 3, 2009)

Hello and welcome, Chloe.  Hope you visit often, especially if you've any questions you'd like answers to, people here are always helpful.

xx


----------



## MCH (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi Chloe. Nice to have you on the forum.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 3, 2009)

*Hello and welcome to the forum Chloe , anything you want to know just ask *


----------



## Twitchy (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Chloe, welcome to the forum!  Everyone is really supportive here, any questions or worries just fire away, someone's usually either been through something similar before!  Sometimes it's also nice just to let off steam a bit!

All the best,

Twitchy x


----------



## Emmal31 (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi chloe welcome to the forum hope you find it as useful as I have! x


----------



## sasha1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi Chloe ...

Welcome to the forum .... 

I'm mam to Nathan 14 ... diagnosed feb 07 ... Type 1

Anything you need just post and we'll all do our best to help you ..

Heidi
xx


----------



## lynne51 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi chloe and a warm welcome to you.


----------



## Freddie99 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey Chloe,

Welcome to the forum, feel free to ask anything and we'll do what we can to help you out. I was diagnosed a few years younger than you at the age of six. I'm eighteen now. This site is wonderfully helpful.

Tom


----------

